# DRI Problems

## protege

I am having problems setting up dri with my voodoo3.  I've seen posts around here, and got opengl, and glide i think set up.  If i commet out Load dri in my XF86config file, my glxinfo lookslike this.

```
name of display: :0.0                                                                                                                                      

display: :0  screen: 0                                                                                                                                     

direct rendering: No                                                                                                                                       

server glx vendor string: SGI                                                                                                                              

server glx version string: 1.2                                                                                                                             

server glx extensions:                                                                                                                                     

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context                                                                                     

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                                                                                              

client glx version string: 1.2                                                                                                                             

client glx extensions:                                                                                                                                     

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context                                                                                     

GLX extensions:                                                                                                                                            

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context                                                                                     

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.                                                                                                               

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect                                                                                                                  

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2                                                                                                                      

OpenGL extensions:                                                                                                                                         

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,                                                                                                  

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract                                                                                                             

glu version: 1.3                                                                                                                                           

glu extensions:                                                                                                                                            

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                           

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav                                                                                      

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat                                                                                      

----------------------------------------------------------------------                                                                                     

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None                                                                                     

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None                                                                                     

0x25 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None                                                                                     

0x26 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None  
```

I get pretty much 120 fps with glxgears.  Dont know if that is good or not, seen a whole range of values for that.  But when I dont comment out Load DRI in xf86config this happens.

```
glxgears                                                                                                                                                   

gd error (glide): gd error (glide): grSstSelect:  non-existent SSTgd error (glide): grSstSelect:  non-existent SSTSegmentation fault                       

                                                                                                                                                           

glxinfo                                                                                                                                                    

name of display: :0.0                                                                                                                                      

gd error (glide): gd error (glide): grSstSelect:  non-existent SSTgd error (glid                                                                           

e): grSstSelect:  non-existent SSTSegmentation fault                                                                                                       

```

Ive seen posts about this, and from what I have read, it seems easy to fix, I just cant find out how.  I have voodoo3 enabled in the kernel compiled in, not module.  I ran through the emerge xfree, glide, xfree, and used the variables "3dfx voodoo3".   Im using xfree 4.2.0-r12.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## klieber

moving to the hardware forum.

--kurt

----------

## mglauche

this looks much like software GL ... :

```

ame of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce3/AGP/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1 NVIDIA 29.60

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_weighting, GL_HP_occlusion_test, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_evaluators, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

also i get much higher fps with gears (about 2000 with gf3)

Try to maximize gears window, if its software it should be MUCH slower ..

----------

## saosao9

Hmmm  might this be because your dri device is not getting user permissions? I am getting that, everytime I start up X the device comes up with root:root ownership and rw only for user/group. As a result I either have to be root to run 3d apps or I have to have root reset the dri permissions to be world r/w.  I'm guessing there is some setting in devfs.conf for this but I havent had time to figure it out yet.

Paul

----------

## duegatti

there are a couple ways i fixed it...

add this to the XFree86Config file:

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

or

```

Section "DRI"

   Group "Video"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

and make the group "Video", and put yerself in it...the first one is what i use, since my box is only a workstation and i'm the only one using it....

----------

## saosao9

Thanks! I'll try that. Hope that fixes the original poster's problem...

Paul

----------

## protege

I think I fixed the problem.  I found a post that said to get the glide header files from dri.sourceforge.net.  After I did that I changed out libglide3.so from the one offered at dri.sourcecforge.net.  After that I get this.

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Voodoo3 20010501 x86/MMX/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_PGI_misc_hints, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_pixel_texture, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIX_pixel_texture

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2d 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x33 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x34 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x35 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x36 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x37 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x38 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x39 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x3a 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x3b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x3d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x3e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x3f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x40 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x41 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x42 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
```

In glxinfo, and this in glxgears i get around 1200 fps in regular mode, and 75 in full screen, which is a huge gain from what I had before.  Still don't know if it is working all corectly though. 

Im trying to play Diablo 2, and the video test, only shows directdraw 2d and 3d, ,and not showing up glide as an option.  Still trying to work on that.[/quote]

----------

